# Car / 4x4 cost in Egypt?



## PoleDancer

Hello all. I've been a 'lurker' here for the past month or so. Not in any sinister sort of way, but simply because this site has proved to be an excellent source of information as I consider a possible relocation to Egypt. So, firstly, a big thank you to all those of you who have contributed so much useful information here.

I have now reached the stage where it looks very much like my relocation is 'on' and so am finalising terms of my package with my employer (a large international firm). One area where I'm really struggling to get useful information though is around what I can realistically expect to pay for a suitable vehicle in Egypt. Can anyone help?

From what I've seen of Egyptian driving conditions / published accident rates, I think a sensible sort of vehicle would be a large 4x4 (Toyota Landcruiser / Mitsubishi Pajero or similar). The eye-watering (220%?) taxes on larger vehicles appears to create what, from a UK viewpoint is a very distorted market, with cars that would be going to the crusher under the UK Government scrappage scheme still costing a small fortune in Egypt. 

My guess is the economics of owning a new 4x4 in Egypt are fairly prohibitive and therefore I'd be looking at a model a few years old. What I'm struggling to discover is the availability and cost of such vehicles. Can anyone give me a guide as to what I could expect to spend on a vehicle like this, either as month rental or as net loss if I buy on arrival and sell a couple of years later? Is there a ready second-hand market in 'expat type' 4x4s? (I'm not in the oil industry so I don't believe I will qualify for a duty free car). Are they available for long-term rental?


Thanks in anticipation, and thanks again for all the great info that's already built up on this forum.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and Welcome

Firstly I would see your employer.. most expats here are given a car and a driver as part of their package. Driving here is difficult as is parking.

Maiden


----------



## PoleDancer

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and Welcome
> 
> Firstly I would see your employer.. most expats here are given a car and a driver as part of their package. Driving here is difficult as is parking.
> 
> Maiden


Thanks Maiden (both for the response and the welcome).

I am in discussion with my employer, but it seems there's very little precedent there, so I'm really keen to get some price benchmarks. Comments on the difficulties of parking and driving noted. I've devoured information from the web and other sources which all confirm the same, and which match my observations also. It's information on cost which I really need as it looks like that will be a major component of total living expenses in Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have never had to buy a car so have no idea however I do know that second hand cars here hold their price so selling on wont be a problem. One option might be to hire and car and a driver again not sure of the price. Do you know the area where you are going to live and work? to be honest a car is not a necessary if you live in Cairo.. taxis are cheap.
I have been driving for over 30 years and I lived in Paris but honestly to drive here is migraine inducing and since January there seems to be a big push on having one way streets and they are policed so from suddenly knowing my way around I have no idea on how to get from A-B.

maiden


----------



## PoleDancer

Thanks. That's helpful info.

I'll be working in New Cairo / travelling overseas from the airport. I've yet to work out where to live. Maadi seems one possibility. New Cairo itself another and I presume there'll be other sensible options too (more questions to come no doubt ). I also hope to travel quite a bit at weekends / holidays, mainly to the Gulf of Suez / Sinai, but maybe also further inland, both of which will involve carrying equipment and driving off tarmac roads, so taxis won't really suffice.


----------



## MaidenScotland

PoleDancer said:


> Thanks. That's helpful info.
> 
> I'll be working in New Cairo / travelling overseas from the airport. I've yet to work out where to live. Maadi seems one possibility. New Cairo itself another and I presume there'll be other sensible options too (more questions to come no doubt ). I also hope to travel quite a bit at weekends / holidays, mainly to the Gulf of Suez / Sinai, but maybe also further inland, both of which will involve carrying equipment and driving off tarmac roads, so taxis won't really suffice.




Try and come out for a holiday and see the city and it's traffic problems for yourself before you commit to an apartment.
Remember this is not the UK etc you cannot just take off and travel anywhere that you want on the spur of the moment

Maiden


----------



## Lanason

PoleDancer said:


> Thanks. That's helpful info.
> 
> I'll be working in New Cairo / travelling overseas from the airport. I've yet to work out where to live. Maadi seems one possibility. New Cairo itself another and I presume there'll be other sensible options too (more questions to come no doubt ). I also hope to travel quite a bit at weekends / holidays, mainly to the Gulf of Suez / Sinai, but maybe also further inland, both of which will involve carrying equipment and driving off tarmac roads, so taxis won't really suffice.


I live in Rehab which is good spot as it gives good access to the East of town. It is clean and tidy, the air quality is much better as it is out of town and on a hill!!!.
I use a driver, much easier in Cairo town - directions, parking and traffic are a nightmare. Locally round here I could easily drive, or even out to the 10th Ramadan to work. It seems stupid to have a car and only use it sometimes.
Taxis are good but you need to book them at least an hour before you need them, if you are coming from outside the main areas of Cairo.
We have a Landcruiser in the UK - it would be great to bring it over but the cost is not worth it. :-((

It would be an idea to have a group sharing a car and the costs, but I can imagine this being a nightmare if the parties dont get on.


----------



## MensEtManus

Here are some numbers that I am familiar with:
- Latest Model Jeep Cherokee (280,000 LE)
- 1994 Jeep Cherokee (40,000 LE)
- 2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee (180,000 LE) with 200,000 kms.
- 2007 Jeep Cherokee - Liberty (190,000 LE)
- a new Jeep Wrangler is coming out soon (could be worthwhile).

Obviously, there are others in similar category, but the availability of spare parts becomes far more limited (Ford, Suzuki, Kia, etc.). You can probably even get a brand new Kia Seranto for 100,000 LE. 

They advertise for used cars in the newspapers. The friday edition of el-ahram newspaper has a car section. They advertise everything and anything at any price. I haven't noticed much online in terms of a used car marketplace. The only one I am familiar with is carlog.com


----------



## ASAMY

I searched for some 4x4 cars for you on this website
http://www.xxcars.com/eg/main.php

Jeep Liberty/2004/163000 LE equivalent to 19000 GBP/190000 km
ÓÇÍÉ ÇáÓíÇÑÇÊ - ãÕÑ :: XXCars.com - EGYPT....

jeep cherokee/1998/82000 LE equivalent to 9600 GBP/130000 Km
ÓÇÍÉ ÇáÓíÇÑÇÊ - ãÕÑ :: XXCars.com - EGYPT....

JEEP WRANGLER/2000/135000 LE equivalent to 15800 GBP/100000 Km
ÓÇÍÉ ÇáÓíÇÑÇÊ - ãÕÑ :: XXCars.com - EGYPT....


eep cherokee/2006/225000 LE equivalent to 29900 GBP/86000 Km
ÓÇÍÉ ÇáÓíÇÑÇÊ - ãÕÑ :: XXCars.com - EGYPT....


----------



## PoleDancer

Thank you all for your answers. They're greatly appreciated.

As a Brit, I'm not familiar with the models of vehicles most common in / suitable for Egypt so I'm not even sure what to search for. From your responses though it sounds like Jeep should be on my list. They barely exist in the UK but a quick Google suggests they're assembled in Egypt which I guess is good from a cost and maintenance perspective. Thanks for the pointer, as well as the costings.

Maiden, I'm intrigued by your "you can't just take off and travel anywhere that you want on the spur of the moment" comment. Is that a reference to the traffic and to the general 'Egyptianness" of the way things work there, or is there some more fundamental restriction / limitation of travel that I may not be anticipating?


----------



## MaidenScotland

PoleDancer said:


> Thank you all for your answers. They're greatly appreciated.
> 
> As a Brit, I'm not familiar with the models of vehicles most common in / suitable for Egypt so I'm not even sure what to search for. From your responses though it sounds like Jeep should be on my list. They barely exist in the UK but a quick Google suggests they're assembled in Egypt which I guess is good from a cost and maintenance perspective. Thanks for the pointer, as well as the costings.
> 
> Maiden, I'm intrigued by your "you can't just take off and travel anywhere that you want on the spur of the moment" comment. Is that a reference to the traffic and to the general 'Egyptianness" of the way things work there, or is there some more fundamental restriction / limitation of travel that I may not be anticipating?



Hi

Yes... going to the red sea resorts or alex etc will be no problem... but you cannot just take off and go inland there are restrictions on where you can travel and of course they do not like "lone" foreigners travelling for security reasons.
In the UK we take it for granted that we can can get up on a Saturday morning and jump in the car and go hill walking etc more or less where we want this just isn't possible here. The Sinai I believe is strictly controlled .
I could be completely wrong about all this as it has been a few years since I planned a trip and things do change here by the hour at times.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have to ask... are you Polish and dance or is it a theodolite that you dance round?


----------



## PoleDancer

MaidenScotland said:


> I have to ask... are you Polish and dance or is it a theodolite that you dance round?


Neither, though the second was a good guess.

It's a reference to my leisure time, rather than my work:










(That's not me by the way. I'm older and fatter)


----------



## MaidenScotland

PoleDancer said:


> Neither, though the second was a good guess.
> 
> It's a reference to my leisure time, rather than my work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's not me by the way. I'm older and fatter)




Don't worry about that... I am older and fatter too


----------



## kevinthegulf

*cheap 4x4*

I have an egyptian made chines design SUV, small, only 2wd but there is a 4wd version but that is manual- not a real 4x4, cost is about 115K LE, Speranza tiggo, 2l engine, comfy enough on a run but just lack a bit of power., bettetr than the option of a 1.6 saloon, there are a few "unusual name" 4x4 here mahindra and komodo i think which are around 150-200K LE, I found trying to get information impossible.

Driving is an experience, and it would be a brave person that got off a plane and into a drivers seat here, but after a while things are not so bad. Chaotic but manageable.

I drive down the Gulf of suez a bit, for work, first few times with a driver, fairly simple, but would agree with MS, you dont generally get out of bed and think-today I will go to xxxxx.

The main thing is not to relax when driving, as abything can happen here, nothing is impossible when it comes to driving here.

There are a few checkpoints on the roads, but I find by the time you say good morning officer- they are waving you on.

If you can get a company car all the better- nothing is simple here
rgds


----------



## MensEtManus

I was curious with your post on the cost of a Land Cruiser and a Pajero. I asked around and here is what I found out

- Land Cruiser around 1,200,000 EGP
- Prado Land Cruiser around 950,000 EGP
- Pajero around 650,000 EGP 
- Fj Cruiser around 650,000 EGP

Now it makes sense why those cars are simply not popular in Egypt. They are extraordinary expensive relative to some of the other sedan brand names. For the same amount of money, one can grab an S-Class or a Porche Boxter or even a BMW 5-series.


----------



## sevenplustwo

*a few options*

You are correct that 4X4's are very expensive in Egypt. The one exception to this is if you have duty free status with your company. They may not provide you a car, but if you qualify for Duty Free status you are exempt from the 220% tax. That said, there is still a yearly tax that has to be paid, but it something like $300/year on a $10,000 car. The companies that qualify for duty free status have contracts with the Egyptian government, such as oil companies and other large MultiNational Corporations. 
If you don't find yourself in this position, it is quite expensive to buy a large SUV, but you have a couple of options. Jeep Cherokees, which are made in Egypt, are probably the most economical option. You can buy a mid 90's Cherokee for 50-60,000LE. They arent as big as Land Cruisers, but they are a better deal and the easiest SUV to find parts for. Another option would be a Mid-90's Land Rover Discovery, which is probably 70-80,000LE. These are larger and more powerful, but harder to find parts for. (Parts are the primary expense as labor is very cheap). If you are set on getting a land cruiser, there are some cheap ones available, but they are older. I know of a 1986 for sale for 65,000LE. It is a great rig, but is 25 years old. 
There aren't many centralized places to look for used cars, but there are a few websites but I think it is best to start asking around at mechanics and such, and someone will know someone who wants to sell what you are looking for. 
Hope that helps.
Cheers


----------



## Lanason

sevenplustwo said:


> You are correct that 4X4's are very expensive in Egypt. The one exception to this is if you have duty free status with your company. They may not provide you a car, but if you qualify for Duty Free status you are exempt from the 220% tax. That said, there is still a yearly tax that has to be paid, but it something like $300/year on a $10,000 car. The companies that qualify for duty free status have contracts with the Egyptian government, such as oil companies and other large MultiNational Corporations.
> If you don't find yourself in this position, it is quite expensive to buy a large SUV, but you have a couple of options. Jeep Cherokees, which are made in Egypt, are probably the most economical option. You can buy a mid 90's Cherokee for 50-60,000LE. They arent as big as Land Cruisers, but they are a better deal and the easiest SUV to find parts for. Another option would be a Mid-90's Land Rover Discovery, which is probably 70-80,000LE. These are larger and more powerful, but harder to find parts for. (Parts are the primary expense as labor is very cheap). If you are set on getting a land cruiser, there are some cheap ones available, but they are older. I know of a 1986 for sale for 65,000LE. It is a great rig, but is 25 years old.
> There aren't many centralized places to look for used cars, but there are a few websites but I think it is best to start asking around at mechanics and such, and someone will know someone who wants to sell what you are looking for.
> Hope that helps.
> Cheers


I've done a load of checking and:-
- not entitled to tax free
- RHD really difficult to register
- cost to ship and tax prohibitive

So gunna buy one of those motor bikes with a red and yellow box on the back :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> I've done a load of checking and:-
> - not entitled to tax free
> - RHD really difficult to register
> - cost to ship and tax prohibitive
> 
> So gunna buy one of those motor bikes with a red and yellow box on the back :eyebrows:


aww and I don't eat burgers x


----------



## PoleDancer

Thanks again folks. The Cherokee does indeed seem to be the sensible solution. Thanks for directing me towards it.


----------



## Sam

When it comes to 4x4 cars, it seems they are as much of a status symbol as used for practical purposes. A few people around Sharm drive landcruisers, Hummer's or BMW X5, but it's a show thing. All of these cars you could quite easily sell and buy a very decent apartment, or perhaps small villa!!!

When it comes to traveling, picking up on MS comment of being careful in Sinai. I can't really comment on Cairo etc, but entry in and out of Sharm for foreigners is easy, you don't need anything more than your passport with a valid visa. When in Sharm, however, if you are the walking around sort of person you shouldn't. There are still areas known to contain landmines from the war, and in general there is a lot of military ground you'd rather not be caught wondering onto accidentally. 

Sam


----------



## PoleDancer

Thanks Sam. I see where you're coming from about 'status' 4x4s, as in the UK (at least in an urban environment) I loathe the things. There's an ever growing plague of bling Range Rover Sports which never actually leave town, though actually they do serve one useful purpose as they provide a visual warning as to the likely character of the driver. However in Egypt I do want a 4x4 as:


 They are much safer (for the occupants) in a crash, and having seen Egyptian accident rates (exceeded only by Eritrea and the Cook islands it seems) I'm afraid I'm going to let self interest prevail there.
 When not working. I will need to haul around some bulky sports equipment. In the UK, I have a medium sized van for that, but having two vehicles in Egypt will not be an option.
 I will need to do some off-roading, albeit nothing too extreme
My experience of travelling round the Sinai sounds similar to yours and I agree a good degree of common sense around and respect for military zones is needed. In fact common sense and respect go a long way when in a foreign country anyway (if only some of compatriots could be a little more attuned to that at times eh?)


----------



## kazi

Hey mate.
My jeep is an original Toyota Land Cruiser (1982 Toyota Fj40), wasn't all that expensive actually as I bought it 'second hand' mainly because i knew i was going to bang the heck out of it in siwa (where i now own a little house and go sandboarding). Mind you i fix it myself in the rare (hahah not so rare) occasion that it breaks down or something.

As far as offroading goes, I take it out on the dunes in siwa a lot and now that I know my way around and after a couple years of learning how to drive on the bloody things without rolling it over, it's the perfect ride.

It's big, heavy, and makes you feel like you're in a mini tanker without looking all that old fashioned and bulky. 

I also own a 2004 Suzuki LT-Z400 and a '02 FXR150 (quad and bike) though I would def not egg you on to driving them in the cities etc.

I know a couple people if you're in the market to buy something so let me know before you dive in and make the buy and ill check with them to give you info on what you should be paying for a good buy.

Anyway, good luck either way and don't go too crazy with the offroading


----------



## abuyounus

just want to add a comment - i've been driving in egypt for a year now and have had no problems at all alhamdulillaah.

it isnt difficult to drive here as long as you just drive like them and forget about the normal way of driving 

specially if you live in new cairo it isnt a problem at all.

im renting a car - 2700 egp a month.


----------



## Surviving Cairo

*4x4s and driving in Cairo*

Hiya,

You seem to have covered quite a bit on this one. You are wise to enquire about all this before coming....I wholly underestimated the costs before I arrived here 4 years ago. I now know more....

I first started living in Zamalek, now in New Cairo - now looking to Maadi. I had car and driver as requested by company. Mad as it may be - was terribly bored of asking for collection / over helpful driver etc etc after 3 weeks. Truth is only some people get a buzz from driving here, it maybe shouldn't be encouraged - but if you learn to be the same as the rest on the road...it can even be fun sometimes!! Your company's insurance company may even forbid you from driving - many do. If not, just assume the guy in front, at (either) side, in the opposite direction and behind will do something silly....and you should be OK. Insh'allah. Forget the rules of the road you have learned to date - if you are in front by the width of a headlight rim....you have the right of way. It is hard though, not be annoyed by people coming the wrong way around roundabouts.

I rented a car, new model each year Mitsubishi Lancer, full options, full insurance, around LE6000/mth. 

My wife drives here too and has done for years...we have now Jeep Cherokee and Elantra - clocking up miles surprisingly fast for a city. The latest Cherokee seems very well built, and appears as good as it would be elsewhere. Because it is made here (mainly from imported critical parts) - it is substantially cheaper than any imported 4x4 that would, in UK or USA be considered 'equivalent'. You have seen the prices of Landcruisers etc. For extremes - a new top Range Rover here will set you back over LE 2,000,000!!

Despite years of trying tofind a way to get around it - I have conceded that you only get duty free status if you are in oil or gas, or work for a company with clear government contracts. That is a lot of people judging by Maadi yellow plated 4x4s!

Fully comp insurance (any insurance is optional - don't expect any one you hit to have it) will cost 3-4% of thee insured value annually - then with discounts each year.

Finally. There is a great new addition to Cairo. Egypt version of Autocar - free at a few expat places. It is the UK mag with local ads (funding it I suppose) and features added. It's helpful, especially as it is all in English with new car list prices for here, and a selection of second hand. No idea whether the used car outlets are particularly reputable or offering anything better than elsewhere - but it's a start.

New
2010 Jeep Cherokee 3.7ltd (leather, DVD players etc..there are no 'options' but colour)
LE 327,000
Compare to imported Grand Cherokee 5.7 Hemi LE 660,000
LandCruiser 4.7 LE 1,287,000
Prado 4.0 
LE 979,000
Range Rover 5.0 Supercharged LE 2,150,000 (!!) 
BMW X5 4.8 LE1,600,000
Nissan X-Trail 2.0 (local build) LE 222,000

USED
Jeep Cherokee Liberty 2002 3.7 100,000km LE 115,000
Mitsubishi Pajero 3.2 2003 110,000km LE220,000
Mercedes GL450 4.5 2007 31,000km LE1,200,000
Hummer H3 2009 0km LE950,000

Prices obviously hold better here, but as a deal with the EU, I understand that duty will reduce each year to zero by 2019 - this has already started. This may have a major effect on imported 4x4 used car prices in the future?

FYI, my friend rented Nissan XTrail with driver for LE 10,000 / mth

All that said - you onlt have to take any journey around Cairo to discover that 'published acccident rates' are unlikely to tell the full story.

Hope you get a good deal. Cairo has its plus points.

Good Luck 




PoleDancer said:


> Hello all. I've been a 'lurker' here for the past month or so. Not in any sinister sort of way, but simply because this site has proved to be an excellent source of information as I consider a possible relocation to Egypt. So, firstly, a big thank you to all those of you who have contributed so much useful information here.
> 
> I have now reached the stage where it looks very much like my relocation is 'on' and so am finalising terms of my package with my employer (a large international firm). One area where I'm really struggling to get useful information though is around what I can realistically expect to pay for a suitable vehicle in Egypt. Can anyone help?
> 
> From what I've seen of Egyptian driving conditions / published accident rates, I think a sensible sort of vehicle would be a large 4x4 (Toyota Landcruiser / Mitsubishi Pajero or similar). The eye-watering (220%?) taxes on larger vehicles appears to create what, from a UK viewpoint is a very distorted market, with cars that would be going to the crusher under the UK Government scrappage scheme still costing a small fortune in Egypt.
> 
> My guess is the economics of owning a new 4x4 in Egypt are fairly prohibitive and therefore I'd be looking at a model a few years old. What I'm struggling to discover is the availability and cost of such vehicles. Can anyone give me a guide as to what I could expect to spend on a vehicle like this, either as month rental or as net loss if I buy on arrival and sell a couple of years later? Is there a ready second-hand market in 'expat type' 4x4s? (I'm not in the oil industry so I don't believe I will qualify for a duty free car). Are they available for long-term rental?
> 
> 
> Thanks in anticipation, and thanks again for all the great info that's already built up on this forum.


----------



## PoleDancer

Surviving Cairo said:


> Mad as it may be - was terribly bored of asking for collection / over helpful driver etc etc after 3 weeks.


Thanks. I suspected I would soon feel the same, hence my preference not to have a driver.

That's a very helpful post, and does seem to back up the conclusions I'd come too. I doubt my employer will have duty free status, so elderly Cherokee it is then (your costings are very helpful BTW). I guess the reduction in duty (if it happens) will impact on residuals, but presumably not to the extent that it will overturn the whole economics of the thing. A local contact had recommended me to something called a 'Tiggo', but on balance I think elderly Amercan over-engineering will probably be a better bet than cheap and cheerful undepowered Chinese newness.

How come insurance is so cheap, given the accident rate. Is it because insurance companies don't pay up?

Oh, and is car security an issue? I live in a high crime area in the UK. Is car theft much of a problem in Egypt?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Crime here is the same as anywhere, opportunist will seize the moment.
Never leave your boot unlocked even when you are in the car, friend of mine had their boot opened and laptop whisked away whilst they were sitting in traffic.
Never leave anything on you seats either unless your doors are locked.


----------



## Surviving Cairo

PoleDancer said:


> Thanks. I suspected I would soon feel the same, hence my preference not to have a driver.
> 
> That's a very helpful post, and does seem to back up the conclusions I'd come too. I doubt my employer will have duty free status, so elderly Cherokee it is then (your costings are very helpful BTW). I guess the reduction in duty (if it happens) will impact on residuals, but presumably not to the extent that it will overturn the whole economics of the thing. A local contact had recommended me to something called a 'Tiggo', but on balance I think elderly Amercan over-engineering will probably be a better bet than cheap and cheerful undepowered Chinese newness.
> 
> How come insurance is so cheap, given the accident rate. Is it because insurance companies don't pay up?
> 
> Oh, and is car security an issue? I live in a high crime area in the UK. Is car theft much of a problem in Egypt?


Speranza Tiggo. Have driven one for a short time. I would be thinking like you do.(!)

Insurance quotes I gave you are from my experience - this is with Allianz. I have not had to claim, thankfully, but this is a decent name. Bear in mind that this rate for example on a new Jeep at LE327k equals apx equivalent of GBP 1200 / year. Not so cheap. 

The insurance cost issue is the same as usual - the important point being it is not compulsary. Whenever UK insurance companies need cash - they put up car premiums. If they increase house, contents etc, even life - there would be a point at which people decide they would be better taking the risk. Here , that is the case with cars even for those who can afford to insure - so there must be an element of competitiveness. 

I am unaware of car theft being a major issue. To be fair, I never feel unsafe in this city, and have never been a victim of crime (unless you count illegal vehicle manouvres!) It is wise to be sensible with valuables on show etc - but this is one of the best cities in the world for that side of life in my opinion.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## kevinthegulf

I have a 2litre tiggo- not the best of machines, but fairly comfy I am a big fella and do some longish journeys, but it was the best option that was available, either that or a 1.6 saloon, as a company car, 
have had a couple of probs, including burst fuel pipe from some road debris, would have been very nasty if in the daytime and ring road full of traffic, luckily it was 0230 going to the airport.
Insurance is very tricky, stories I have heard are that getting paid out can take a few years etc in the courts, nothing is straightforward here, we found out our insurance didnt cover damage to other vehicle! caveat emptor


----------



## CaliGuy90241

Pole Dancer,
I am pretty adventurous. I have lived here for 4 years and I love it. You can travel anywhere you wish as long as you are comfortable. No govt officials will hinder your adventures. The country is quite open. Large 4X4's are difficult to park and store here so remember that. Jeeps are smaller and quite common. Some models are assembled here and that makes maintenance and repair quite easy. One comment suggested you take a trip here. That is a very good idea, see for your self. There is no where you will "wish" to go that a normal car cannot take you. Don't get too small of a car but Large cars are no good either because of the tight streets. If you are still dead set on an SUV 4X4, Jeep is a good choice for Egypt. Toyota SUV's will cost you a fortune! Come here with an open mind an adventure in your heart and you will be sure to enjoy yourself and have a memorable stay.

P.S. Being a Brit, be sure to hire an American like myself to teach you how to speak English


----------



## PoleDancer

CaliGuy90241 said:


> P.S. Being a Brit, be sure to hire an American like myself to teach you how to speak English


Actually what we are planning is to take a leaf from Microsoft. Hence no more 'open source' use of English for you chaps. Instead we're going to charge you each $100 for 'English 2010'. That will have a two year life span and then you will be forced to upgrade for another $100, or your mouth will go a funny blue colour every ten minutes and sieze up.

Thanks for the advice. I will have a look around before going for a 4x4. However I think the ability to drive over dunes to the beach (for windsurfing) and the comfort of being in something robust each time the locals crash into me will ultimately triumph over the need to squeeze through narrow streets. Maybe I'll just take a taxi as and when need to do 'narrow'.



CaliGuy90241 said:


> Come here with an open mind an adventure in your heart and you will be sure to enjoy yourself and have a memorable stay.


I like your attitude. That's my outlook also. Someone at work used the phrase "hardship posting" the other day, when actually I'm really looking forward to the experience.


----------



## CaliGuy90241

I have a Hacker who opens all Microsoft software for me You have the right attitude and you will be sure to have a good time here. I concur with the "being in something robust each time the locals crash into me" Driving here is a race with no finish line, no rules, and no crying Even the donkey carts jockey for position! No helmet's required on this course. Let me give you an early "Welcome to Egypt."


----------



## Lanason

CaliGuy90241 said:


> ..................
> 
> P.S. Being a Brit, be sure to hire an American like myself to teach you how to speak English


O I do love Americans :eyebrows::eyebrows:
such a well intended, but misguided offer :clap2::clap2:

Learn from an Englishman rather than a Brit:boxing:


----------



## CaliGuy90241

British and American English! You guy's do sound better on TV I must say! If you would just teach your film industry how to make consistently good movies then the British Empire "might" just rise again. Since we have taken all of your actors, good luck to your movie industry You can have Pierce Brosnan back but we are keeping the rest


----------



## mimisasa

*importing a car to egypt*

Hello 

I am trying to get help shipping my 2005 chevy aveo hatchback to my egyptian husband. I am american and will be coming to live with him in Rehab new Cairo. We are having hard time to get information on taxes and other custom fees if i am to ship my car there.

It is impossible to buy a car now to expensive due to he is a full time student.

Anyone can help I greatly appreciate it. We know how much it will be to ship in a container or a roll on roll off shipping fees, but not how much it will cost to get the car off the ship for duty fees etc. help thx

Mimi


----------



## DeadGuy

mimisasa said:


> Hello
> 
> I am trying to get help shipping my 2005 chevy aveo hatchback to my egyptian husband. I am american and will be coming to live with him in Rehab new Cairo. We are having hard time to get information on taxes and other custom fees if i am to ship my car there.
> 
> It is impossible to buy a car now to expensive due to he is a full time student.
> 
> Anyone can help I greatly appreciate it. We know how much it will be to ship in a container or a roll on roll off shipping fees, but not how much it will cost to get the car off the ship for duty fees etc. help thx
> 
> Mimi


Hi there,

It will cost A LOT more than its price in here, if you're gonna buy a brand new Chevrolet Aveo in here, it will cost much less than the custom's fees!! Fees can be up to 150% of the original price of the vehicle (The EGYPTIAN price of it), depending on the engine's capacity! (It means that a car with a 2.0 L engine will be costing more fees than with a 1.6 L one, and both will cost more than a car with a 1.3 L one!)

I also noticed that you're an American............ Vehicles manufactured for the American market won't do much good in here either, climate, fuel quality etc. You should consider that as well.

Good luck!


----------

